# Laptop friert ein, Lüfter drehen hoch, schaltet sich ab



## Desrupt0r (7. August 2017)

*Laptop friert ein, Lüfter drehen hoch, schaltet sich ab*

Hallo PCGH,

ich habe momentan ein Problem mit meinem Laptop. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein EliteBook 8740w, Windows 7.

Nach dem Hochfahren funktioniert er zwischen 2 und 20 Minuten lang, danach friert der Bildschirm ein und die Lüfter drehen sich extrem schnell. Nach etwa 5 Sekunden schaltet sich der Laptop komplett ab.

Es ist nicht möglich den Laptop direkt nach dem Absturz neu zu starten, es dauert etwa 30 Sekunden bis er wieder anspringt. 

Was ich schon probiert habe:
Festplatte überprüft
RAM überprüft
Aufgeschraubt und Lüfter gereinigt
Alle Updates etc. installiert
Alles merkwürdige in den Autostartprogrammen deaktiviert. 
Netzteil ausgetauscht - lief dann zwei Stunden, jetzt wieder das gleiche Problem...

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Langsam fällt mir nichts mehr ein... vielleicht WLP erneuern?


----------



## Sonmace (7. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop friert ein, Lüfter drehen hoch, schaltet sich ab*

System neu aufsätzen evtl ?

Kann aber auch Hardware defeckt sein, hast du eine diagnose funktion auf deinem computer, haben HP in der regel


----------



## HGHarti (7. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop friert ein, Lüfter drehen hoch, schaltet sich ab*

Ich Tippe mal auf ein Hitze Problem,Versuche mal die Lüfter zu reinigen

Sry übersehen,hast du ja schon gemacht


----------



## amdahl (7. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop friert ein, Lüfter drehen hoch, schaltet sich ab*

Mal die Temperaturen der CPU geprüft?
Bei einem 7 Jahre alten Notebook ist davon auszugehen dass die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert werden muss.


----------



## Ramonx56 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop friert ein, Lüfter drehen hoch, schaltet sich ab*

Könnte auch am RAM liegen... hatte ich schon bei einigen OEM Tower PCs. Ähnliches Verhalten mit dem Lüfter...
In einem anderen PC lief der RAM. Nur in dem einen nicht... manchmal versteh ich die IT nicht.


----------



## blue_focus (9. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop friert ein, Lüfter drehen hoch, schaltet sich ab*

Lade dir mal das Programm CoreTemp. Ich vermute hier auch ganz klar ein Hitzeproblem. Habe selbst noch ein 8540p hier rumstehen. War als ich ihn von der Firma raus gekauft hatte ewig laut bei kleinster Last und sehr heiß auf der Unterseite. Durch Entstauben des Kühlers wurde es zwar besser, aber richtig gut war es erst nachdem die Wärmeleitpaste ersetzt wurde. Jetzt läuft der Lüfter oft gar nicht und die CPU erreicht kaum 60° unter normaler Arbeitslast. Vorher knallte der wegen nix sofort auf 90° ++ und begann zu drosseln.

Gesendet von meinem SHIELD Tablet K1 mit Tapatalk


----------

